# táblabíró



## pussimiao

My Hungarian-Italian dictionary says that it means _assessore alla tavola regia_, but if I search this expression in Google, I can't find anything.


----------



## pussimiao

The sentence is:

a népi szűcs- és szűrhímzés virágai a *táblabírókor* természethűségre törekvő virágbokrétáinak stilizált, elnépiesedett változatai.


----------



## Zsanna

You are not lucky with the terms you meet! 
This one is difficult again... So much so that I cannot even decide whether it is right or there is a mistake in it... 
At first sight it would mean: the period when táblabírók (your translation could be the closest you could get) were around, that is mostly in the 19th century. (Try to look up whether it was Mária Terézia or II. József who introduced the "táblabíró rendszer".)

But it is far from being a "classical" reference to any period of time in our history! 

I'll also try to look it up and come back to you later.


----------



## Zsanna

Looking for _táblabíró_ in Google, I've found a book (sold by Amazon) entitled: 
A táblabíró világ művészete: Magyar művészet 1800 - 1850 by Lyka Károly. 

I think that is probably your answer because otherwise an everyday Hungarian would not connect embroidery to a period of special judges.


----------

